# With apologies to......



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

all catamaran sailors. I just got back from my first 10 day BVI cruise, which was great (despite vile sea conditions at times). We chartered an Admiral 38, which did the trick as far as berthing, eating and hanging out is concerned, just fine. But as far as sailing qualities are concerned, I was deeply disappointed. Lack of cat experience will have played into it, I am sure, but all in all, I had little joy in the sailing portion of our trip. No visibility on the main sail at all, except for a small window that let me see base of the mast; inability to sail closer than 60 degrees to the wind on the starboard tack (as close as 30 on the port); very touchy on the tack (I did learn to back the head sail to help her through the wind {thanks Chuckles}); occasionally I had to motor through. No "feel" at all to the boat. As an RV with sails, the boat was good, and probably the best vehicle for the BVI family fun cruise. To her credit, she was pretty stable, which helped all hands keep their lunch where it belonged. And the twin deisels made maneuvering around the anchorages a pleasure. But forget the deep pleasure of manning the helm and driving upwind with the lee rail bubbling and green water sliding over the foredeck occasionally. Like any RV, the pleasure in a catamaran seems to be in having the comforts of home with you wherever you go, not in the journey getting there!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Bardo - where were you when the waves hit and has sea-kindly was the motion on the cat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Z,
I was actually on the broad reach from prickly Pear Island (off Virgin Gorda) to Jost Van Dyk. The wind went from 6 to 25 and the seas from 2 to 6+ in 5 minutes. Luckily we made JVD prior to the horrendous 12-18 foot seas which came up un the following 12 hours. We surfed into the first cove at JVD motor sailing to ensure steering authority. I have a couple of pics that I managed to snap between swells, which I will post tonight when I get them uploaded. I think they came out pretty well. On that point of sail the cat felt fine, except for the wild yaws that came with the corkscrewing seas. I lost helm authority once as we neard JVD, but luckily I had motored up when the seas got lively and was able to prevetn broaching. Needless to say we had not reefed prior to the wind kicking up. Other than that small excitement, it was pretty drab sailing IMHO. But still a GREAT trip.


----------



## xtatico1404 (Jan 20, 2008)

yes, the Caribbean was very tought this last week, with a peak on Wednesday. The north shore of Puerto Rico was 10-15 ft, with some areas reporting almost 20 ft waves. Surfers were having a hell of a good time, but we had to stay in port on a long weekend.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

xtat - That is too bad for the holidays. I love the action in the BVI when it seems that every power boat in PR is tied up along Virgin Gorda for Easter Weekend and I'm sure that didn't happen this time around due to the waves.


----------



## xtatico1404 (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't think there should have been many out there Zanshin, the seas were pretty rough. Although by Saturday things had calmed down quite a bit, but the long weekend was wasted. Sunday was really nice, and so is this week, but the long weekend....a total waste


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

While sailing for a couple of hours between Jost and St John on Easter I counted 37 boats with PR registration numbers heading west and most likely back to PR. They were running in the typical flotillas of 5-10 with the biggest boat out front breaking waves and the others packed in close behind.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Last year I was stuck in the Virgin Gorda marina (rudderless) over Easter. I was surrounded by big powerboats from PR, each of them boasting more wattage in their speaker system than my alternator would be able to keep up with. But I had my little speakers playing an iPod selection "500 Greatest Rock & Roll songs of all time" that I had pilfered from either Billboard or Rolling Stone magazine and one guy came over and politely asked if I could turn my music up and they turned their boom boxes off. We got along well after that and I'm glad I had a stash of aspirin on board...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Surprisingly few PR boats during the week leading up to Easter, for all of the reasons previously stated. Lots of charters though. Finding a quiet anchorage was a challenge, although our desire to see the more remote areas helped us in that arena. Lots of folks were hopping from beach bar to beach bar.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Bardo,

Admiral's are heavy boats, and from the description you made of pointing ability (60 on stbd, 30 on port) obviously the rigging is not well tuned. 
No catamaran with living accomodations is made for rails down sailing (well, except Gunboats and the like). Most of my monhull friends smile wistfully when we compare living accomodations in the cockpit of my boat over cocktails at sunset, or dance on the foredeck under the disco ball - and those same monohullers hate the feel of sailing her, even when I pass them like they were standing still. On Gemini's you sit on the coaming pretty much just like a pilothouse monohull. So, no appolozizes necessary, every boat is a compromise. 
Multihullers choose compromise by sacrificing wet cold watches, cramped tilted, 'put up with it' life for bright airy accomodations and fast sailing 


(and now the hate mail shall begin


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Bardo,

Like any boat, a catamaran is a series of compromises. I think if you had more time aboard one, you would discover the pleasures of sailing one. That said, I do occasionally miss putting the rail in the water and beating into the wind.

Maybe when I get home I'll get a dinghy or day sailer that I can get my thrills on. But for cruising the ICW, I wouldn't trade my cat.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You go chuckles...  

A trimaran is either the best of both worlds or the worst of both... It heels more than a Catamaran does, but less than a Monohull. It moves faster than a cat most of the time, but has far less space... it can generally tack and point better than most monohulls... but doesn't punch through heavy chop like a leadmine does.


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

Having done no research on cats prior to my BVI trip (Feb '08), I was expecting hair ripping, eye watering speed. Huh??? Well I researched the cats after the trip and found that many cruising cats suffer from poor hull design coupled with poor load carrying capacity (we had 8 people on board with enough gear to colonize Mars) and you get the equivilant of a garbage barge. Very unsatifying performance and the helm felt like a 1973 Chevy Impala wagon....no feedback whatso ever. BTW we were on a brand new Lagoon 42 hybrid.

However, given the lack of performance, I just can't imagine a better platform to coastal cruise from. Tons of room, minimal draft, the drinks don't slide around, no rocking at anchor, wonderful berths, great views, etc. We went with 2 boats and would often get all 16 people together for cocktail hour. The cat literally swallowed everyone up with room to spare.

I would imagine, now that I am back in the NorthEast, a well designed cat with just a couple (nice and light) could be a fast boat with all the above pluses. But you do miss the "sailing" sensation and god are they ugly. There is nothing nautical or "shippy" about a cat. 

Plus, a lot of yards here invoice winter storage on a square foot basis....yikes!!!! And then there are 2 motors to contend with. However, the redundancy of the other motor, as well as the other inherent safety features seem to appeal to my "family safety" side.

Who knows....if they ever come down in price and someone makes one reasonably attractive I could see owning a well designed one....if only to keep the Admiral's knuckles a more natural rosey color


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Alden,

Step this way and let me whisper the name Gemini at you.
Performance Cruising Inc. - The Official Gemini 105MC and Telstar 28 Web 
at 34.5 x 14 and 9600 pounds I've had it at 10.3 kts close reached in 18kts of wind. Single diesel engine, heels between 5 and 10 degrees so you get some of the 'feeling'. Starts at 155k. Used, well equipped 5 year olds run about 140k.

Come to the dark side...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My God, the Admiral is 38X23! And why on earth can I point higher with the headsail DOWN? I nearly cried when this pilothouse ketch started from the same point we did (Peter Island) and was heading to the Baths, just as we were. In an hour, he was abeam of the Baths, maybe half a mile out, while I was on my way to Beef Island trying like hell to point anywhere near East. I know that that was substandard even for a tub like this. But oh how I hated that cat while that beauty of a ketch went like a bat out of hell close hauled!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The boat will point higher since the headsail isn't blowing the bow down. 


Bardo said:


> My God, the Admiral is 38X23! And why on earth can I point higher with the headsail DOWN? I nearly cried when this pilothouse ketch started from the same point we did (Peter Island) and was heading to the Baths, just as we were. In an hour, he was abeam of the Baths, maybe half a mile out, while I was on my way to Beef Island trying like hell to point anywhere near East. I know that that was substandard even for a tub like this. But oh how I hated that cat while that beauty of a ketch went like a bat out of hell close hauled!


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Over 80 boats left Marigo and entered the Simpson Bay Lagoon thru the French side bridge on one afternoon in St.Martin. I had family on board - not great sailors. We sent most of last week in Oyster Bay. SunSail did not allow their charterers to leave after Tuesday.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

"Beauty fades with age. Ugly holds it's own."


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

Bardo said:


> We chartered an Admiral 38, which did the trick as far as berthing, eating and hanging out is concerned, just fine. But as far as sailing qualities are concerned, I was deeply disappointed.


I think the Admiral 38 is not exactly a high performance boat. Try a Catana if you have the chance. They're not racers, but they perform very well.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

THAT WAS ME!!

Well there for a minute I was dreaming it was anyway...



Bardo said:


> My God, the Admiral is 38X23! And why on earth can I point higher with the headsail DOWN? I nearly cried when this pilothouse ketch started from the same point we did (Peter Island) and was heading to the Baths, just as we were. In an hour, he was abeam of the Baths, maybe half a mile out, while I was on my way to Beef Island trying like hell to point anywhere near East. I know that that was substandard even for a tub like this. But oh how I hated that cat while that beauty of a ketch went like a bat out of hell close hauled!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ignorance can be cured...there aint a thing you can do about ugly...



sailaway21 said:


> "Beauty fades with age. Ugly holds it's own."


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

Chuckles:

I have looked very closely at the Gemini. They appear to have a good hull/bridgedeck design and I love the screacher arrangement. However, I have a few lurking questions.

The forward trampoline on cats is not there for lounging in the sun...it is there to allow wave energy to pass "through" the boat as opposed to smashing into it. Why does the Gemini forego the tramp? Is it soley for the large master cabin?

Secondly, one of the great things about a cat is her accomodations. Why Then is there only sitting headroom in the saloon?

I know that the designer has sailed one accross the pond with his son....in some pretty snotty weather, so the offshore performance of the hull has been tested and passed by the ultimate critic. So I could overlook my other concerns if it wasn't so space age looking. Is that just me?

At any rate I will have a chance to sail one this spring as a friend I made in BVI is a Gemini captain here in Salem, MA. So who knows!!!!!

Enjoy your cat! I believe that you are forging a trail for many....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Alden-

While I don't own a Gemini, I've been on them enough... the hulls have standing headroom as does the salon. 

Some older catamarans, like the Iroquois IIRC, only have standing headroom in the hulls, so as not to have too much windage or too low a bridgedeck. Too much windage affects the windward performance and the boat's ability to tack. Too low a bridgedeck leads to slamming.


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> Alden,
> 
> Step this way and let me whisper the name Gemini at you.
> Performance Cruising Inc. - The Official Gemini 105MC and Telstar 28 Web
> ...


My only concern is the headroom in the saloon area. I stand at 6'1" 
Can I stand up straight or would I have to slide in to sit down?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

It's not standing head room because 
a) you don't stand there, you sit there. 
B)Yes you slide into a seat. 
It's about windage and what little sleekness of design you can get in a 34.5 ft package.
My oldest is 6"3 - he's never banged brow. The design is so well caluculated that curves and angles are exactly where your body bends and lowers. It works better than you'd think. It also doesn't feel small or low because the area is long and wide.

- most cat's use netting to save weight forward, apparently Tony Smith worked it out to where he didn't have to. In particular there is no catamaran with the Gemini's length and only a 14 ft beam to span.

The foredeck is solid for a couple of reasons beyond the 14 ft beam thing.
1) positive bouyancy (it's hollow)
2) stable platform for working forward
3) Makes a great sun deck for sunbathing, disco dance floor at night.
4) it's much, much, much stronger than netting.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Bardo said:


> But oh how I hated that cat while that beauty of a ketch went like a bat out of hell close hauled!


Did the ketch also have 8 people and enough gear to colonize Mars on board?


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

*[4) it's much, much, much stronger than netting./B]

I imagine it would be! I have read from many cat owners that their boats suffer from flex fairly bad....to the point where they overtension their rigs to minimize hull flex. I would imagine that solid foredeck goes a long way towards minimizing that problem?

Do you really have a disco ball?*


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Um, no to the disco ball, but I do have a 8 foot palm tree that lights up. I can carry it in the sail locker on the port side.

Following the designer's rigging tensions should never flex a catamaran to that degree. I could see fore and aft tension bowing the boat because the length is so much greater - but cupping it port/stbd is just plain assed silly - imagine the force that would take. I'd think it would start ripping out chainplates. 
The Gemini is designed to be sailed with no mast bend, the only backstay adjustments you need make are when you are flying the screacher (which is raised to hand tight only) to let it go fuller in light air, and tighten up to come up on the wind better.
I can take the screacher to windward on it's track and easily make 35 off the wind on screacher in 16-18 kts apparent. 

The last time I did that I was solo; passed a BendyToy First 45.1 crossing the bay. The Bendy had a 500 yard head start and a full crew of 'uniformed' crew on the rail. I was flat and busting 9 knts sipping a rum zero and dancing to Right Said Fred's 'I'm too Sexy for my Shirt' on my stern deck as I passed them.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BW2-

Couldn't tell you much about the headroom...since I'm only 5' 4"...so I had plenty.


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

*The last time I did that I was solo; passed a BendyToy First 45.1 crossing the bay. The Bendy had a 500 yard head start and a full crew of 'uniformed' crew on the rail. I was flat and busting 9 knts sipping a rum zero and dancing to Right Said Fred's 'I'm too Sexy for my Shirt' on my stern deck as I passed them.*

Please tell me you had the palm tree up as well......

Next time you do that I am going to demand you tube!


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

The solid bridgedeck on a gemini is nice, but you will hear plenty of complaints about bridge slap and hobby-horsing when going into the wind. I've only experienced it a couple times, but that's because I generally avoid going into the wind.

I only half joke that I need to get a bicycle helmet for guests to wear. Anyone who spends more than a few hours aboard bangs their head on something, even my diminutive girlfriend. One six foot plus buddy had a knot on his forehead after a weekend aboard.

But my gemini is an old one. I've been on a new one only once. The major difference I noticed in the cabin was the amount wood on mine replaced with fiberglass on the new one. Also the bridge deck appeared lower in the cabin. In my old gem you really have to step down into the hulls. In the new gem, the descent was much less.

No offense to Chuckles and SailingDog, but I take your comments about the gemini with a grain of salt. You guys seem like PCI fanboys. I love my boat just like you guys love yours, but I would take your gemini comments more seriously if they weren't always glowing praise. Every boat is a compromise. The gemini is a great boat for the right person and the right place. But like any boat, it has it's faults.

There is a gemini forum on yahoo. If anyone wants more than three opinions about geminis, that's a great place to start.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Too bad the guys on the BendyToy didn't have a video camera... That'd be easy money in AFV...  I'd have to agree, it's a pretty poorly designed cat that allows the rigging to flex the two hulls. The bridgedeck is extremely under strength in a design like that or the seagull striker is designed wrong. Then again, there are alot of piss-poor designs out there.



chucklesR said:


> Um, no to the disco ball, but I do have a 8 foot palm tree that lights up. I can carry it in the sail locker on the port side.
> 
> Following the designer's rigging tensions should never flex a catamaran to that degree. I could see fore and aft tension bowing the boat because the length is so much greater - but cupping it port/stbd is just plain assed silly - imagine the force that would take. I'd think it would start ripping out chainplates.
> The Gemini is designed to be sailed with no mast bend, the only backstay adjustments you need make are when you are flying the screacher (which is raised to hand tight only) to let it go fuller in light air, and tighten up to come up on the wind better.
> ...


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like you just need a new shirt.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

NautiG said:


> No offense to Chuckes and SailingDog, but I take your comments about the gemini with a grain of salt. You guys seem like PCI fanboys.
> There is a gemini forum on yahoo. If anyone wants more than three opinions about geminis, that's a great place to start.
> 
> Scott
> ...


Scott, I post my gripes and bitches about the Gemini as well as the positives.

Your 3400 is much different. I've been on 3400's and thought 'I'd never buy one of these' - It was admittedly in very rough (okay, ugly) condition.

As to gripes, I hate the fit and finish. Seems to me that 100 hours more time spent on quality would make a lot of my issues with that go away. I put in at least 8 man days last year fixing minor issues on my new boat. My refridge still doesn't work on shore power etc. Of course that 100 hours would bump the price by 20k, so PCI made a choice. I can live with that. 
But. I love my boat. Warts and all. I absolutely love the service from PCI. You are on the yahoo group - go check out the photo's they let Ed K take of the factory floor and a Gemini being built and name another builder that would let a owner come do that - 
NON Yahoo group members - I refer to over 60 photo's of Gemini's from all angles going from component parts to assembled, undersides and ugly raw glass/wood etc..All the parts of the boat that are covered and not supposed to be seen.
As to the fan boy status:

I've been on the factory floor four times now checking where a plumbing line, electrical connection etc.. is behind the walls, or how something is installed. I had a friend mention my name at the Annapolis Boat show to Will at PCI - my friend indicated I had problems with my fridge. Will looked me up in the database and called me from the boat show to provide technical assistance.
I spent two hours one day discussing diesel problems and general boat stuff with Tony Smith - name a designer/company owner that does that with drop in boat owners and maybe I'll quit being a PCI fanboy


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Chuckles,

I can't comment on PCI service. I've only spoken to them on the phone once about an issue which they weren't able to help me with, but which the folks on the gemini forum had a ready answer.

I do however feel that it would be more helpful to other folks if you spoke about some of the compromises. For example, your comments about the bridge deck vs trampoline are on target, but you omit the bridge slap and hobby-horsing which are serious issues. I think if you are encouraging folks to spend a buck and half plus on a new gemini, you are setting them up for disappointment when they find out that it is not THE perfect boat.

Also, I'll repeat something I read somewhere else about the gemini's fit and finish. When you buy a honda civic and not a mercedes benz, you still expect all the systems to work correctly. I wouldn't expect all the bells and whistles of a more expensive cat on a gemini, but I would expect that the systems installed, were installed correctly.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Bridge deck slap is inherent in catamaran's - I've sailed 50 ft Voyage's in the BVI and gotten green water thru the nets. and slap at the stern. I've gotten brown water from five footer PB wakes over the bow (hull, not center) on my Gemini. 
I've gotten geyser's shooting up into my cockpit when the drain hose slaps a wave aft - and have spoken of it here. 
As to hobby horsing, I sail in the Chesapeake chop, hobby horsing is normal on short steep crap. My buddies Islander 37 hobby horses.

Does one tell a BMW buyer that he will still feel the potholes?

Any buyer of a Gemini would and should review, study and read etc.. about the boat and it's compromises. They'd know that it has 39 inches of clearance forward - and a simple eyeball check would show about 18 inches aft. Of course it gets bridge deck slap. Do you need to tell a monohull sailor his boat will heel?
What I don't do is provide a full review of everything I've ever said about the gemini in every post I've made. I do have a review, posted here on the review forum - folks ought to look there for more info. No boat is perfect. The Gemini is a catamaran built to a price, I bought it because I could buy it now, and not save and scrimp ten years to buy a better one ten years from now.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

chucklesR said:


> The last time I did that I was solo; passed a BendyToy First 45.1 crossing the bay. The Bendy had a 500 yard head start and a full crew of 'uniformed' crew on the rail. I was flat and busting 9 knts sipping a rum zero and dancing to Right Said Fred's 'I'm too Sexy for my Shirt' on my stern deck as I passed them.


OK Chuckles,
I have stood by quiely for quite a while now and silently listened to both your praising of your Catamaran and your bashing of monohulls.

I suguest you bring your little Gemini out into a nasty Lake Michigan Chop, with 6,8,10, and yes even 12 foot extremely steep wave patterns. Waves so close together that you don't even have time to regain your footing before the next one hits you. Waves so steep that your bow is actually airborn before you fall off onto the back side, and than do it all over again in a matter of mere seconds.

Waves that start from the Northern reaches of the upper penninsula and build with a fetch of over three hundered miles.

You bring your Gemini to my cruising grounds and you are going to get beat to hell.

We routinley sail in these conditions.

Even a nice four foot Great Lakes chop is probably to much for your little toy to handle.

You know that bridge deck that you love so much, the bridge deck that gives you so much room and living space inside your cabin, we reffer to it around here as the slam pan.

You come around here and you are going to get slammed around so much that you will run for cover. I'll give you 1 hour in a Northern 20 knott wind and I'll bet your boat will actually cry for mercy.

I said it before in a different post, and I will say it again, there are very few Catamarans is my cruising grounds. They may be registered here and they may be berthed here, but they don't sail here.

Stick to the bays, rivers and creeks of the Chessey. Don't bring your boat onto a brutal lake, leave that for the rest of us that have the boats that can handle it.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

tjk
You want a list of the Gemini owners on the lakes? How about a list of them that are circumnavigating? Screen shots of them in Antartica? 

I'm not bashing monohulls any more than ya'll all bash catamarans, Difference is I only talk what I have done.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

chucklesR said:


> tjk
> You want a list of the Gemini owners on the lakes? How about a list of them that are circumnavigating? Screen shots of them in Antartica?
> 
> I'm not bashing monohulls any more than ya'll all bash catamarans, Difference is I only talk what I have done.


What the HELL are you talking about! You are CONSTANTLY bashing monohulls.
This is the FIRST time I have ever said anything negative to you about it.
You must have me confused with somebody else.



> You want a list of the Gemini owners on the lakes?


Did you read my post?



> They may be registered here and they may be berthed here, but they don't sail here.


You very rarley see any out SAILING in my cruising grounds.
If I see one Catamran in a season out sailing I would be surprised.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

tj finally snapped - just couldn't keep silent over poor ol' chuck any longer, unlike the rest of us who have learned to tolerate him . . . in spite of his appearance .


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TJK's got a good point... I know a lot of sailors that are listed one place, but typically don't sail there. 

That said, one of the former Gemini owners I know sailed for many years on the Great Lakes... they only sold their boat when they got too old to continue sailing her—and two hip replacement surgeries between them had a lot to do with that. Their son, a good friend of mine is pushing 60... so that tells you about how old they are.  

I also have friends in Buzzards Bay with a Gemini who I've seen out in crap weather and conditions like that. Unlike me, they don't generally choose to go out in it... but from talking to them, their Gemini seems to handle it fine—it's them that don't like sailing in weather like that. 

BTW, Buzzards Bay gets some seriously long fetch, almost 400 miles, if the wind is out of the southwest... and it often is.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> BTW, Buzzards Bay gets some seriously long fetch, almost 400 miles, if the wind is out of the southwest... and it often is.


The entrance to Narragansett Bay has more than 1,400 miles of seriously long fetch.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

chucklesR said:


> I spent two hours one day discussing diesel problems and general boat stuff with Tony Smith - name a designer/company owner that does that with drop in boat owners and maybe I'll quit being a PCI fanboy


Catalina. I've been called at home and received a check in the mail after the call from the owner Frank Butler about the poor after market service from one of his battery charger vendors. That's one of the Many Reasons I'm still a 'fanboy' of Catalina.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, but everyone knows that real sailors don't sail in Narragansett Bay... just the stuffed shirts out of Newport.  


TrueBlue said:


> The entrance to Narragansett Bay has more than 1,400 miles of seriously long fetch.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

I can sure see both sides of that one. Why would anyone even WANT a catamaran in the Great Lakes? It's definitely not the place for a breezy, open boat design. You need a dark little cellar of a boat where you can huddle in your oilskins and listen to Gordon Lightfoot's song over and over again.

Catamarans are best in sunny tropical climates, where you have nice views, clear blue water, and lots of little islands to explore. I wouldn't want a catamaran if I had to live on the Great Lakes, nor would I even consider a lead-weighted deep draft monohull for down here.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

christyleigh said:


> Catalina. I've been called at home and received a check in the mail after the call from the owner Frank Butler about the poor after market service from one of his battery charger vendors. That's one of the Many Reasons I'm still a 'fanboy' of Catalina.


I have long said that Stan was one of the smartest, most intelligent sailors on this forum (behind me, of course). Yep... Catalina... where there are NO compromises!!!! HEHE!!

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

In a way I see TJ's point...but we all have to stop and think...and I see Chickles point too...TJ lost it with some right...

I see a sailboat as a motorbike, and the cat as an ATV....

You want true enjoyment and thrill you need to get a hog, or a crotch rocket, curve fast, rub the knee, feel the mosquitos hit you in the face....the charm of a harley is the charm of a harley...

If you need to go hunt for bear in the Ozarts, then you're probably better with and ATV....you can sleep on it, take the hands of the bars to scartch the nut sack etc...good for what they are....

We can't mix the two and an ATV will never be a motorcycle, just like a bike will never be an ATV, you just sit on the ATV like on a bike, that's all....it will never be and give you the thrill a Harley does...people ride bikes for the thril, passion, nostalgy and what it gives provides as nothing more than what it is...

As far as speed, Chickles, racing a F45 with your cat, is like beating the hell out of a kid..pick someone "your" size...(not lenght obviously)..I'll race you, in the sausage triangle...and single hand if need be...but that's not the point....the point is the enjoyment...you enjoy the space the hammocks and the rum, others enjoy the heeling, the chalenge of taking a relatively poor design (yes a sailboat is a poor design), and improve it...like playing Golf...you really play against yourself...that's how I see it..

I sailed a few cats when i was younger, and I decided that is not what I wanted from sailing, I don't even like the looks of cats oir tris...but that's my personal taste....but I don't go around bashing cats, or calling them UN-leaded mines...I see the point for both of you...

Now if instead of speed we were measuring tacking, pointing your speech would change..

They are all different boats for different crowds for different purposes...none better than the other....

That's how I see it...Now, kids... go outside and play nice to each other..


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah! What the portogee guy said!

Faz realmente muitos do sentido para um guy falando engraçado com o somente um hull.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

"Do you need to tell a monohull sailor his boat will heel?"

Yes, you do have to tell some of them. There was a newbie on the forums just the other day asking about the heeling on his day sailer. He wanted assurances that it was ok to put the rail in the water and that he wouldn't capsize.

I think in terms of catamarans, the vast majority of sailnet folks can be classified as newbies. So while it's obvious to you and me that there will be bridge-slap going upwind in some seas, it probably isn't as obvious to a lot of other folks.

I come to sailnet for entertainment, but also good information. I think because I am one of the few multihull owners here that I have some responsibility to give a balanced report of my multihull experience. I don't think that relentless cheerleading of catamarans is helpful to a lot of people. If you don't discuss the compromises in a catamaran, you could lead people to make a boat choice they may regret.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

TJK, 
I don't mean to bash, my comments are meant more as humor than as baiting, we've both been around on this board long enough to know that.
I do mean to point out the differences. I get called a condo sailor, RV driver, my boat gets called ugly - I'm supposed to put up with it? F%^4 that, period. I get an ego too.

FACT - catamarans are sailboats, sailboats are designed as a series of compromises. I like the compromises made on mine. I get to pass most boats my size. 

Yes, I saw the 'berthed but don't sail' comment, passed it over as not relevant, too many unknowns. 

Here I'm one of a few. I'm not open for nor will I participate in a multihull vs monohull debate. This thread was about Bardo's experiences sailing a badly performing Admiral 38 - my comments were appropriate to show him not all are the same.

in Sway's words: BITE ME

Nothing personal.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

make sure you get yer shots first...


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Okay 2Gringo's I'll admit, that Cat is ugly.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

chucklesR said:


> TJK,
> I don't mean to bash, my comments are meant more as humor than as baiting, we've both been around on this board long enough to know that.
> 
> in Sway's words: BITE ME
> ...


Just as long as we all know that our Lead Mines have certain qualities and or charecteristics that make them appealing as well.

Not going to Bite You, just kick your ass the next time I see you.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Chickles..after having first experience with your avatar....I do admit your boat is pretty...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm late to the party as usual. I do have to say that I (like tjk) don't see many cats up my way. In fact in the past 5 years I have seen exactly 1. I think there are a number of reason for this. 1- We spend a lot of time hauled out on the hard here and dry store is charged by the square foot, as mentioned earlier. 2- I think the beam on many cats would make it hard for the average yard to haul with a standard Travel Lift. 3- We don't have swell, we have chop. Steep chop is normal. (I would be interested in a discussion of rig/hull harmonics with Great Lakes wave patterns vs. ocean swell.) This is the same reason we don't get cat hulled PB's here either. 4- There just isn't dock space for them in most of the places arond me. We don't have huge mooring fields to put them in and most of the Old School marinas up here can't fit modern monohulls much less multis.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

sailortjk1 said:


> Just as long as we all know that our Lead Mines have certain qualities and or charecteristics that make them appealing as well.
> 
> Not going to Bite You, just kick your ass the next time I see you.


Absolutely.
I get reminded of one part of lead mine ownership that's good every time I bash into a wave during a tack and stop instantly, then get caught in irons.
( I bash myself and my boat on this forum better than anyone else, because it's real)

It's a compromise.

As to kicking my ass, well, you have to catch me first 

Actual words from Right Said Fred's _I'm too sexy for my shirt_:

"I'm too sexy for my cat too sexy for my cat
Poor ***** poor ***** cat"

I'm Too Sexy by Right Said Fred Songfacts follow 'view lyrics' link


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

*As to kicking my ass, well, you have to catch me first *

Chucky- BTW When I want to go sailing, I use this:








[/URL][/IMG]

When I want to go fast, I use this:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T34C said:


> *As to kicking my ass, well, you have to catch me first *
> 
> Chucky- BTW When I want to go sailing, I use this:
> 
> ...


Boy, look at that bow wave... almost half way up the side of that boat. You must have been FLYING at what.... 2, 21/2 knots? Or did you just run aground? Can't tell.

PS Why don't you sell those two boats and get a catalina that way you can go fast and go sailing!!!

HEHE!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Monohulls, catamarans and trimarans all have some compromises, and depending on what a specific person is looking for in a boat, what kind of boat would suit them best will differ. 

If you like the excitement of having the rails in the water, and feeling like you're really moving—even though you're really not moving very fast usually... you might want a monohull... 

If you like the excitement of going really fast, want a shoal draft to gunkhole, and want decent sailing performance, even in light air conditions, you'd probably be better off in a trimaran. 

If you want all the creature comforts of home—with a spacious salon, queen size berth, walk-in shower—don't want to heel, and don't mind having to motor to go upwind, then you might want a catamaran. 

That said, some trimarans don't point well or sail in light air. Some catamarans do point well and don't need to motor in light air... and some monohulls don't do well in heavier conditions.

Gui's got a good point... they're very different boats for very different purposes. I love all sailboats, whether they've got one, two or three hulls. I've sailed on all three types. I chose my boat for my own reasons, and they may not make sense to you. You chose your boat for your own reasons, and I may not agree with them either. 

For instance, I like Gui's boat, but I'd never own it... first of all a 10' draft would get the boat wrecked in the waters I normally sail... yet, one of these days, I hope to take Gui up on his offer to crew for him on his boat.  

Some of the charter class catamarans are complete pigs when you look at them under sail. They're really not well-designed as sailboats go, since they have pretty horrible sailing characteristics. That is probably the case with the boat that the OP chartered. They're made for a specific market, for a specific purpose. 

The question isn't whether catamarans can point or not—DC proved that they can outpoint and out sail a monohull... if you want a catamaran that can really move well upwind, get a Gunboat—since Melvin & Morelli also designed Stars & Stripes.  

Being a blind supporter of any boat, and ignoring the realities of the compromise of that design is always going to be a problem. I love my Telstar...but I also am more than happy to talk about the problems it has... a lack of stowage being primary among them, as is the small cabin size. However, compared to some of the competitors, the Telstar has managed to solve some of those problems relatively well. Look at the Corsair 28... it can probably out sail and out point a Telstar 28...but I can't stand up in the cabin and it doesn't usually come with a full galley or head.

Part of the problem with monohull sailors is the speed on a multihull deceives them. When we're moving along at 12 knots on my trimaran.. it doesn't really feel like it... the boat is sailing pretty flat with very little in the way of motion, except the up and down of hitting the swells—but then you look over at the GPS and say, "Damn, we're doing 12 knots." 

That usually isn't even possible on a monohull the size of my boat. Gui's boat is one of the few on sailnet that can consistently go over 10 knots... and it probably cost ten times what my boat did, and is 42' LOA. 

Different boats for different folks...  They're all good in some way... except maybe the Mac 26 hybrids...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*
OS MEUS OLHOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OS MEUS OLHOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

My Gemini: _Patience Two_

My Crownline 250 CR express cruiser _Impatience_
tops off at 43 kts, sleeps 6, fully loaded including A/C
Sucks 8 gallons a hour of premium.

For sale, assume payments. Inquire via PM


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T....here...I fixed your beautifull photo..no charge...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Iv never been on even a Hobie cat...Moat of this bashing stuff is just for fun...Ford vs Chevy stuff...I would hope Chuck would offer me a ride on his?... ( Palm trees alright but no Pink flamingos please... if I was ever in his area...I will demand it from 2G if i ever get down there...  

I only know one thing for certain...and that is... if a cat or a tri was the only boat I was allowed to own in order to be allowed on the water i would not hesitate for an instant..


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> Iv never been on even a Hobie cat...Moat of this bashing stuff is just for fun...Ford vs Chevy stuff...I would hope Chuck would offer me a ride on his?... ( Palm trees alright but no Pink flamingos please... if I was ever in his area...I will demand it from 2G if i ever get down there...
> 
> I only know one thing for certain...and that is... if a cat or a tri was the only boat I was allowed to own in order to be allowed on the water i would not hesitate for an instant..


Hobie Cat's are without a doubt my favorite boat to sail. Honestly. Next time out on the beach, see if you can get on one (rent). No need to harness in or anything like that, but sailing inches above the water on that mat is such a blast. I have often thought about buying one and leaving it at the marina in the summer for fun. Probably not the best boat to teach my boys on, but I learned on one (really a sun fish first, but that very soon there after).

- CD


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> Yes, but everyone knows that real sailors don't sail in Narragansett Bay... just the stuffed shirts out of Newport.


Excuse me . . .


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If it was the only way to get on the water, I might even try that Nitro (with ear plugs, of course) but I'll let you buy the gas!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> Boy, look at that bow wave... almost half way up the side of that boat.


Monohull sailboats, Catamaran sailboats, Trimaran sailboats . . . give me a break!

I know which boat everyone's been lusting over for the past 4 years, a Nauticat motorsailer!

But it's too late, because I sold it (check out that bow wave) .


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Bow wave? Bashing bow wave. You are making what 2.5, 3 Kts?

Just kidding. As I said earlier (not this thread) , first _real_ (non-clorox bottle) boat I looked at to buy was a 1883 Nauticat 38, second was a Morgan 41, Center Cockpit (some what clorox bottle).

I'd have been just as happy with either, but a) I'm not the Admiral (it's a two person life) and b) too hard to find a slip where I could see the boat from my house.

edit - i've got to get my overhead photo scanned.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Monohull sailboats, Catamaran sailboats, Trimaran sailboats . . . give me a break!
> 
> I know which boat everyone's been lusting over for the past 4 years, a Nauticat motorsailer!
> 
> But it's too late, because I sold it (check out that bow wave) .


Oh PLEASE!!!! There is not even a BBQ grill on there.

- CD


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Stillraining said:


> I would hope Chuck would offer me a ride on his?...QUOTE]
> 
> Invitation always open for everyone/anyone. PM me if you are in the area.
> 
> ...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CD- I realize it is hard to equal the "bow wave" put off by your BBQ Barge!! My boat is slipping thru the water, a concept grossly unfamiliar to Catalina owners. 







[/URL][/IMG]

Chucky- I am very sorry. I hope you realized that my references to a "cat" were not intended to associate you with a Catalina. Again, I am very sorry if there was any confusion.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- A guys got to fish from something! Those damned bass can be fast little suckers!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

T34C said:


> Chucky- I am very sorry. I hope you realized that my references to a "cat" were not intended to associate you with a Catalina. Again, I am very sorry if there was any confusion.


I do think that folks saying 'cat' when meaning Catalina should be horsewhipped. 
cat obviously refers to something feline, sleek, stylish (much like my avatar) and should never be confused - it should always be used only for an abbreviation of catamaran.

No one calls a Hunter a hun now do they? Nope, they have other words for them I can't use here on sail net (used to own one, get off my back already).


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> I do think that folks saying 'cat' when meaning Catalina should be horsewhipped.
> cat obviously refers to something feline, sleek, stylish (much like my avatar) and should never be confused - it should always be used only for an abbreviation of catamaran.
> 
> No one calls a Hunter a hun now do they? Nope, they have other words for them I can't use here on sail net (used to own one, get off my back already).


Now it makes sense why you are so happy with the Gemini!!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> I do think that folks saying 'cat' when meaning Catalina should be horsewhipped.
> cat obviously refers to something feline, sleek, stylish (much like my avatar) and should never be confused - it should always be used only for an abbreviation of catamaran.
> 
> No one calls a Hunter a hun now do they? Nope, they have other words for them I can't use here on sail net (used to own one, get off my back already).


I guess we could call a Tartan Tar... though molasses would be more appropriate.

PS T34, I don;t understant the whole fishing boat thing... you would think you get enough motoring out of your Tartan!!???


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> I guess we could call a Tartan Tar... though molasses would be more appropriate.
> 
> PS T34, I don;t understant the whole fishing boat thing... you would think you get enough motoring out of your Tartan!!???


I'd be willing to bet my 35 year old boat has few engine hours than yours.
Of course its spent less time tied to a dock than yours too!!!!!!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T34C said:


> I'd be willing to bet my 35 year old boat has few engine hours than yours.
> Of course its spent less time tied to a dock than yours too!!!!!!


Last count was a little over 70 hours (and mine is used over the winter... want pics??!???)

HEHE!

- CD


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Last count was a little over 70 hours (and mine is used over the winter... want pics??!???)
> 
> HEHE!
> 
> - CD


NO on the pics. I've seen enough of the IHOP! I was refering to the # of hours the engine has spent running, not the number of hours the boat has spent away from the dock.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T34C said:


> NO on the pics. I've seen enough of the IHOP! I was refering to the # of hours the engine has spent running, not the number of hours the boat has spent away from the dock.


So, how many hours ya got (on this engine, that is)?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I haven't seen my boat much lately due to the glacier that has decended on this part of the country, but I think it is around 1500. (original engine)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T34C said:


> I haven't seen my boat much lately due to the glacier that has decended on this part of the country, but I think it is around 1500. (original engine)


1500 hours in ~35 years! That is all!!???

Wow, amazing. But I have your secret:










(conversation on T-34's boat)

Wife: Oh, T, can't we just start up the diesel???

T34: NO! We must save the hours on her in case we get a hurricane and have to motor back to port.

Wife: But T... we are in the Great Lakes!!!

T34: Hush. Safety First!!!! Why do you think we bought a Tartan!! No, get to rowing.

Wife: Why can't we just give the sails a try?

T34: Only 30kts of wind. Rowing is faster. Now alltogether... ROW... ROW...

Wife: Boy, I wish we would have bought a Catalina.

T34: No!! NOOOO! I don't want Giulietta to make fun of me.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Well now you've done it! Made soda come out my nose and all over the keyboard!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

T34C said:


> Well now you've done it! Made soda come out my nose and all over the keyboard!


As long as it wasn't diet, it's cool.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Freesail99 said:


> As long as it wasn't diet, it's cool.


Not a chance. That's only for those foofy Condolina "sailors".


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Speaking of the northerly swell event in the Caribbean last week, here's a cool video of surfing in Cane Garden Bay. Looks like Hawaii!

OnlineBVI.net - Video Hosting for the British Virgin Islands** Surfing Cane Garden Bay


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

that does not look like the Cane Garden Bay I remember. No wonder Bardo had 'swell' time last week on a the Admiral 38.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Not too many catamarans caught on up here in God's country as mentioned. Most of them found second wind as trampolines for the kids. Beauty is only skin deep. Ugly goes clean to the bone.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ding Ding... Round two...



sailaway21 said:


> Not too many catamarans caught on up here in God's country as mentioned. Most of them found second wind as trampolines for the kids. Beauty is only skin deep. Ugly goes clean to the bone.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

sailaway21 said:


> Not too many catamarans caught on up here in God's country as mentioned. Most of them found second wind as trampolines for the kids. Beauty is only skin deep. Ugly goes clean to the bone.


I guess trampolines are a nice alternative to the monohull artificial reefs.

Catamarans are only capsized. Monohulls go straight to the bottom.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll just mention one little thing.

Most sailors revere the name Nathaniel Herreshoff as a designer and builder extraordinaire yes?

In 1876 good ol' Nat H sailed _Amarylis_, a boat he designed and built - at the New York City Yacht Club Centennial Race. He beat all other entrants including much larger boats. He was promptly banned from future races.

Amarylis was a catamaran. Nat finally figured out what was right.

Dennis Conner's story anyone?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> I'll just mention one little thing.
> 
> Most sailors revere the name Nathaniel Herreshoff as a designer and builder extraordinaire yes?
> 
> ...


That doesn't really mean anything, no one questioned that they are faster than the average monohull.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

T34C said:


> That doesn't really mean anything, no one questioned that they are faster than the average monohull.


Granted. Means even Nat H thought they had a place, that's all.

Thought I heard a bell, figured I had to come out of my corner.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Here we go again.
Good morning to you to everybody.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

chucklesR said:


> Amarylis was a catamaran. Nat finally figured out what was right.


Perhaps, but to my eyes there's something very un-right about that design . . .








The bridge deck looks very accommodating - you think?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cat's are like women with fake boobs.....you may like to see, you may like the looks...you may like to feel...you may even like the thing.

But it's not the real deal.....   

Fake boobs serve a purpose...just like cats


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Cat's are like women with fake boobs.....you may like to see, you may like the looks...you may like to feel...you may even like the thing.
> 
> But it's not the real deal.....
> 
> Fake boobs serve a purpose...just like cats


G- If you're going to put it into those terms, I may start liking cats.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Herreshoff invented the Hobie!!!!


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> Cat's are like women with fake boobs.....you may like to see, you may like the looks...you may like to feel...you may even like the thing.
> 
> But it's not the real deal.....
> 
> Fake boobs serve a purpose...just like cats


Boobs and sailing.......I knew I was on the right forum!!!!


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, if hulls are boobs....at least a catamaran has a full set.

and just about all of them are made out of plastic.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

******,
Giu's analogy to boobs pertains to the insecure desire for artificial implants. In the case of multi-hulls, the artificial implants are an additional hull or two.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> Perhaps, but to my eyes there's something very un-right about that design . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, now that is ugly. It's also a outrigger, not a catamaran IMHO.

How can this be ugly (Gemini 105mc #1000)? Also note the bow wave - clean cut, not bashing. Heeled at 5 degrees or so, and making about 6kts.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Chuckles, 
YOU ASKED FOR IT............that is an ugly boat.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

TJK1...you might wanna pick up that swim ladder!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Chickles is that your cat?

Cool....


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

sailortjk1 said:


> Chuckles,
> YOU ASKED FOR IT............that is an ugly boat.


I'll have to get a model with implants on the bow and retake the picture, that'll help.

Now I just have to convince the Admiral that I'm only doing it for the boys here on sail net.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Chickles is that your cat?
> 
> Cool....


That's not mine, mine is hull 897 - and has the name on the bow (you've seen it at dock with the name). I'm too busy sailing mine to jump off and take pictures from alongside. I'd have my friends take pictures for me, but all they ever see is my stern  (had to throw that one in there).

That's a publicity picture of hull 1000 shot for an article in Multihull magazine. From the bridge in the background this picture was taken in the middle of the Chesapeake bay, just outside Annapolis, within two miles of my house.

As Catamaran's go it's short, and lumpy. From the beam it's as pretty as a mid 30 foot pilot house, which is to say, not very as compared to a classic low freeboard day sailer. It'll do for me which is what's important. More importantly, my Admiral likes to go out on it, and then the boat is beautiful.

If I can sail pretty boats with ugly guys or sail ugly boats with my wife, guess which I'm going to chose?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> That's not mine, mine is hull 897 - and has the name on the bow (you've seen it at dock with the name). I'm too busy sailing mine to jump off and take pictures from alongside. I'd have my friends take pictures for me, but all they ever see is my stern  (had to throw that one in there).
> 
> That's a publicity picture of hull 1000 shot for an article in Multihull magazine. From the bridge in the background this picture was taken in the middle of the Chesapeake bay, just outside Annapolis, within two miles of my house.
> 
> ...


Chucky- That may be your best argument for the cat that I've heard! Now about that eye candy on the bow......
*I'd have my friends take pictures for me, but all they ever see is my stern * That's what they're telling you. The reality is that they just don't want to get that close!!!!!!!


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't able to join Fight Club today. Too busy with cruising. Took a beating motoring out of Port Canaveral in my cat. Conditions are perfect now. East winds 5-10, seas 2-3. Sailing on a beam reach.

Haven't touched the wheel in over a half hour. And that's without an autopilot. That is one of the nice things about my cat. In the right conditions, it will sail itself.

This message sent to you from the North Atlantic. Pbeezer, where are you? I don't see you out here.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Scott, 
If you ever need crew send a plane ticket


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Very well said Chuck..No contest...



chucklesR said:


> More importantly, my Admiral likes to go out on it, and then the boat is beautiful.
> 
> If I can sail pretty boats with ugly guys or sail ugly boats with my wife, guess which I'm going to chose?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

what about a wife that sails monuhulls, loves them and feels confortable in them, thinks they are sexy....so I can sail whatever I want?? Pretty or not...the boat that is...the only requirment is that damn dodger, so she doesn't damage her hair....and strawberry shampoo bottles in the heads....

There I feel really lucky with her...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

And believe it or not, this is her favorite thing in life (and Freds)...so a little heel is nothing to her...really..

She looks like a litle kid in the fairs...looking for the gondola rides...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally a real picture of G's boat and not his clubs rental..



Giulietta said:


> And believe it or not, this is her favorite thing in life (and Freds)...so a little heel is nothing to her...really..
> 
> She looks like a litle kid in the fairs...looking for the gondola rides...


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking that rigging looks kinda hinky....and man does that thing pitch!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

2Gringos said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that rigging looks kinda hinky....and man does that thing pitch!!


Looks like it was rigged by that other multihull fan out in Cali.


----------

